# Banause Question



## santoslhelpa (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello, 

whenever i liked a classical song, it turned out to be Vivaldi abit later.

My Question is : 

******************************
A CNN ad for an old Teahouse
1776?

has a background song i really like

Does anyone know it?
*****************************

please dont tell me its Vivaldi again    


Greetings


----------

